# The Eastern Continental Divide-from both sides.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Crazy heat in DC.

What to do?

Get out of town of course.

Where?

The closest place with forecast temps in the 80's.

Appalachia. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We started out heading downstream on the Great Allegheny Passage Rails to Trails.

The ice cream was just what we needed before we headed uphill.

The cool mountain air was a big bonus.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It really wasn't much of a climb but the downhill did feel good.

And dinner tasted great!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

For a bonus, bright and early next morning we were on the lake.

Sweet and cool.

Do we have to head back now? :cryin:


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Location..*

Is this the C&O trail from Washington to Pittsburgh?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Amazingly, we are down on the Gulf Coast this week and it is way cooler than the Mid-Atlantic and Northeast. High today in Pensacola FL was very Comfortable low 80s. That doesn't happen very often


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

great snake pic!

I've always wondered what's in Miss M's fannypack.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Too Cool! You make me feel like a lazy slug.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Great pics.

So how hard is the balancing act on the paddle board? I've got a flatwater(ish) kind of kayak, but the standing looks to be a tough act to master.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

SantaCruz said:


> .....So how hard is the balancing act on the paddle board? I've got a flatwater(ish) kind of kayak, but the standing looks to be a tough act to master.


Super easy. Almost everyone can do it on their first try. 

It is when you get comfortable and start doing crazy stuff that you start falling off.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Super easy. Almost everyone can do it on their first try.
> 
> It is when you get comfortable and start doing crazy stuff that you start falling off.


With these temps (102.9°F right now) I think I'd be intentionally falling off a lot. That lake looks nice and cool.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Today we did the steeper eastern side. On unloaded touring bikes it wasn't hard at all but we passed lots of folks (loaded and unloaded) struggling up the shallow grade.

Either side it is a darn pretty ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I wish I was there with you all. The food pics looked extra special appetizing.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi MB1 and the group, lovely pictures! Makes me want to take some time off and go camping, cycling and kayak fishing in the lake. Can I ask what lake was that in the pictures? Was it a nice ride from the GAP? Did you notice any camping?

A trip around October sure would be nice.

Take care, Axlenut


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

axlenut said:


> Hi MB1 and the group, lovely pictures! Makes me want to take some time off and go camping, cycling and kayak fishing in the lake. Can I ask what lake was that in the pictures? Was it a nice ride from the GAP? Did you notice any camping?
> 
> A trip around October sure would be nice.
> 
> Take care, Axlenut


October would be fantastic with all the fall colors.

That was Savage Creek Reservoir.

There is tons of camping all over the area.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Is this the C&O trail from Washington to Pittsburgh?


It was the Great Allegheny Passage which goes from Pittsburgh to Cumberland where the C&O starts.


----------



## tree98 (Jan 30, 2011)

You guys know how to live.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Thank you again for letting us live vicariously through your enviable days of post-employment!


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

MB1,

Do you think that could be done on 23s? What width are ya'll riding?

That looks so awesome! My wife and I can't wait to do this.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've never heard of that one. I've only ever heard of the eastern side of The Continental Divide: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=144090


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Epic ride. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Snake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice!

except the snake. i hate snakes.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

wagsea6b said:


> MB1,
> 
> Do you think that could be done on 23s? What width are ya'll riding?
> 
> That looks so awesome! My wife and I can't wait to do this.


I was running 25mm, Miss M was riding 24mm IIRC.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MB1 - How long is that bridge in the 1st and 2nd set of pictures? It looks like it goes on forever.


----------

